# Sick of her crying...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it just me or is it just heart-wrenching to see your wife in tears?

Hell I can find it amusing and rather entertaining to see her mad... but to see her in tears, I can't take it!!! 

It pulls on my heartstrings to just give in to her but I know I can't, have to be firm and strong. It's rather manipulative, how to make her stop? =/


----------



## Jake56 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds like a complicated situation. Its a bit hard to give advice when the reasons are not given though. Why is she crying and so on? Hope you can work things out!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

We're doing MC in regards to her sex addiction. We've been fighting for four years about sex; she wants it MUCH more then me, gets hurt, feels rejected, gets demanding (wants it 3x a day routine). Now we're fixing it, but with her tears it's rather painful to watch, making me feel like just giving in to stop her crying and make her happy.

How must one deal with this as a good husband?


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Why not make a compromise and get her a vibrator[Hitach magic wond] and you can hold her and lay next to her while she is getting herself off because she most likly want the closeness.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

dude - she's crying because shes hurting and going through *BIG* marital and personal issues.

This is huge for her and you know it.

So give her a hug ( don't leave a sobbing woman hug-less) and help her get through this then she will stop crying.... mostly


----------



## Jake56 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds pretty complicated. As waiwera said try to comfort her I guess and hope it gets better. That must be hard to go through I hope it gets better


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well... I did more than comfort her last night lol

I think she feels better but I just hope it wasn't wrong to give in to her, but seeing her like that just makes me want to hold her close and affirm her, and guess it led to more than that... can't help it >.<


----------

